# Ecclesiological Differences in Congregationalism and Presbyterianism?



## The Apologetic Thomas (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm new to Reformed doctrine (other than in soteriology) and I was wondering if someone could explain the differences between Congregationalist ecclesiology and Presbyterian ecclesiology.
I'm going to be joining a PCA soon.


----------

